# 3 days before Welt pickup, car damaged and undeliverable



## code-ttt (Nov 21, 2009)

Am scheduled to take delivery of a 335i on Thursday. Was just informed by the dealer that the car was damaged on the way to the Welt and I won't be able to pick it up. I will be presented a loaner 535xi as a substitute at the Welt. They will be producing a new car and shipping it directly to the dealer. 

Needless to say, I'm quite disappointed. Sadly I won't be able to post pics of me and my car here. 

Has anyone else had this happen to them? Can you describe your experience?

I have a call into the BMW ED manager. Hopefully I can get in contact with them before we leave tomorrow morning. 

BTW I appreciate all the information in regards to the ED process in the wiki and in the posts. It was super helpful in planning my ED and purchase. 

-Tim

E46 2002 M3 Imola Red
E36 1998 M3 Estoril Blue (retired)


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

do you have to return your loaner to munich? or will they let you drop off at any of the harms locations? good luck!


----------



## ddtan (Apr 28, 2006)

There have been several people who have had a similar situation where they could not pick up the car they ordered and were given a loaner. After the initial disappointment, they realized that they still get to drive on the autobahn, and don't have to worry about any break in period, and still continue with all their other plans, and at the end of it all, have a brand new car delivered without any miles on it. 
Have a good time anyway.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

*Damaged On The Way to the Welt?*

After you take the factory tour you're going to ask the same question that I have. "How could it get damaged that bad on the way to the Welt?" The 3 series are all produced at the site where the Welt is, so it didn't fall off of a truck.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

I have trouble understanding why this is a such big issue... You are getting 4x4 car to drive in the winter time, probably beyond break in period, etc. In addition, there is a chance that your car will be on the ship while you are still in Europe...:angel:

Just enjoy your time in Europe! :bigpimp:


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Not the same thing, but in '97 my 540 ordered in Montreal blue was produced in Oxford green in error. I drove the beejeezus out of their brand new green car and a blue one was quickly produced while I was whipping their ride on the autobahn. BMW also made some nice accommodations to me for their error 

Dick


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

csecard said:


> After you take the factory tour you're going to ask the same question that I have. "How could it get damaged that bad on the way to the Welt?" The 3 series are all produced at the site where the Welt is, so it didn't fall off of a truck.


Actually 3'ers are made in a number of different factories other than Munich. In addition to Munich, they may be assembled in Regensburg (coupes) or Leipzig. US market cars are also made in Rosslyn, S. Africa but not for ED of course!


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

csecard said:


> After you take the factory tour you're going to ask the same question that I have. "How could it get damaged that bad on the way to the Welt?" *The 3 series are all produced at the site where the Welt is, so it didn't fall off of a truck.*


I don't think the statement in bold type is correct. What about Regensburg, for example?

In any event, sorry to hear about this. I think the proposed solution--while second-best--is about the as good as one could expect under the circumstances.


----------



## Hans Delbruck (Jun 9, 2002)

If I recall correctly, the only US-spec 3ers produced in the Munich plant are Tourings. The rest of the 3 series sedans made in Munich are Euro-spec cars.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Regardless, they are treating you very well. You get to drive a car for free and you will get a new car with no miles delivered directly to your dealer. My bet is you will get your car sooner this way than you would have via the ED process.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

csecard said:


> The 3 series are all produced at the site where the Welt is, so it didn't fall off of a truck.





Hans Delbruck said:


> If I recall correctly, the only US-spec 3ers produced in the Munich plant are Tourings. The rest of the 3 series sedans made in Munich are Euro-spec cars.


Both of the statements above are incorrect.:dunno:


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Post pictures of you and the loaner 535xi!


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

Actually, I wish I could arrange this to happen to me. Getting one of their cars to drive while mine is being shipped to the states so it should be there a lot sooner when I get back is a good deal to me.

Plus the non worry over break in to allow maximum Autobahn fun is a real bennie.

This is a classic case of lemons into lemonade from my perspective.:thumbup:

Cheers


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

I would've loved this to happen to me! No worry about dings/washing the car before drop-off, breaking in before racing on the autobahn, etc. Then you get your new car with no miles on it at home! Saves you 600 or so miles wear and tear on the car. Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't see it that way. I see it as you don't have to use your car and worry about break in rules and what-not. You get to drive someone's car and don't have to worry about dings and scratches........ and yes, don't have to wait for custom inspection. When I took delivery of my car, I was so hoping they would tell me "the radio $#@$ up or seats don't work; we would give you the same car to drive and we would ship your car directly to state side.........." oh well.......


----------



## Zeke77 (Jul 2, 2006)

I understand your disappointment--It is a nice feeling to know that your "Stateside" car was once with you on the German autobahn. That said, I had a somewhat similar issue on my second ED. BMW gave me a brand-new, fully loaded X3 as a loaner when the X3 I ordered turned out to have incorrect options & color. I was disappointed at first, but then I realized it really wasn't a bad deal at all. I drove the loaner approx. 1400 miles and returned it to the Nice drop off with no questions asked. Two months later, I had my originally ordered car and an extra month's lease payment waived. I thought BMW did a great job of handling the issue.


----------



## gekisai29 (Jan 13, 2007)

xtra lease payment waiver should be done since a lot of people time their ed to coincide as much as possible with end of current lease. overall sounds like bmw handles this situation well


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

blessing in disguise mate


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

It would appear that some like the European Delivery program and others would like a European Loaner program. Either way it seems BMW will be taking care of you for your troubles. I believe this should also extend your own vehicle's warranty in that the clock should not start ticking until you take delivery of it state-side.



mason said:


> You get to drive someone's car and don't have to worry about dings and scratches........ and yes, don't have to wait for custom inspection.


The OP's car will still have to go through the usual customs processing.


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

csecard said:


> After you take the factory tour you're going to ask the same question that I have. "How could it get damaged that bad on the way to the Welt?" The 3 series are all produced at the site where the Welt is, so it didn't fall off of a truck.


My 335 was built in regensburg then shipped to the welt for ED


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

Interesting how some folks would prefer driving the loaner rather than their own car.
I've rented very nice cars in Europe and I did enjoy driving them and so forth, but the feel of driving your own car, at least to me, is completely different. Otherwise, I'd go to Welt, sign the paperwork for my 5 series, then would go ahead and do what I would've done if I weren't taking delivery this time: go out and rent a 911 or something along those lines.


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

Beenthere said:


> I suspect to get the ED deal, the paperwork will need to be signed while in Munich and as such the warranty, etc. will start then. If it were just an ordered vehicle delivered to the U.S. then the warranty would be in effect at the time of sale in the U.S.


Given the OP's circumstances, I wouldn't go for that "deal." They should extend the warranty given he would not be signing for delivery of his car. I thought warranty begins when one signs for one's own car. :dunno:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

02fireman said:


> My 335 was built in regensburg then shipped to the welt for ED


+1 for my 330i sedan


----------



## Hans Delbruck (Jun 9, 2002)

JSpira said:


> Both of the statements above are incorrect.:dunno:


By all means, set us straight.  Will you be taking the plant tour on your upcoming trip?


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Warranty starts the day he takes delivery here in the states, the activation date is vehicle specific.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

bimmer_fam said:


> I have trouble understanding why this is a such big issue... You are getting 4x4 car to drive in the winter time, probably beyond break in period, etc. In addition, there is a chance that your car will be on the ship while you are still in Europe...:angel:
> 
> Just enjoy your time in Europe! :bigpimp:


To some people that is part of the whole trip, to drive your car you painstakely picked out, ordered waited for the big day then wham... To be back in the states one with your car that you drove in Germany/Austria brings back memories and a certain connection.

Sure to others it's no big deal but to most I would assume, I would be very disappointed.

To the OP, really sorry to hear about this.  I hope you still have a great trip.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

MrBones said:


> I would've loved this to happen to me! No worry about dings/washing the car before drop-off, breaking in before racing on the autobahn, etc. Then you get your new car with no miles on it at home! Saves you 600 or so miles wear and tear on the car. Nice! :thumbup:


I just don't see it this way. What is the point of going to Europe for a "European Delivery" then to pick up a "rental"? :dunno:


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

The Warranty is tied to "in service date". Since the car will not be built yet how can it be in service? The in service date will be when he takes delivery of the correct car at his dealers. Not so hard to figure out if you know anything about the car business.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> I just don't see it this way. What is the point of going to Europe for a "European Delivery" then to pick up a "rental"? :dunno:


Something similar happened to someone who posted here about a MB delivery, and they gave him a loaner, but the customer service portion of the error was not handled well by MB, and he flamed on and on about it as did a lot of other join in the fun posters, mostly without knowledge or a point. 

Because of the close build time to delivery sequence a new car cannot be made so he is given a loaner, so the rest of his plans are not ruined. Most of us have many other plans other than just getting a car, in my case I look at the car as just one of the best souvenirs you can get on a trip. I always look for a reason to buy a car on my trips but I go even if I do not need a new car.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Very sorry to hear of this unfortunate development. The E93s are of course built in Regensburg, and the 3ers I saw being built in the Munich plant were sedans and wagons - not sure for what market.

I had a similar situation, and to be honest, there's still a certain sense of regret at not having the car we had all those adventures in and took to those cool places and made the locals' day by letting them sit in. I hope this "credits" your trip for all kinds of other things that might go wrong and that you have a wonderful, trouble-free time. Let us hear and see how it goes.


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

In a way kind of nice having an x-drive vehicle now that its winter. No need to rent winter tires for the 335i.

I remember another poster who found out about damage the day he went to pick up his car. What a let down that was for him. He also got a loaner and said they where very apologetic. 

At least you have a couple days to get the sour taste out of the pit of your stomach after the unfortunate accident they had with your car.

Enjoy the loaner and have fun on your vacation. Then post pictures of the 335i after you pick it up from the dealer. Hey it might even be fun to post pictures of you and the loaner for all of us. As the loaner is now part of your vacation.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

I didnt go through all the planning and excitement of European Delivery to drive a rental. I understand and empathize with the OP's disappointment. I could care less about the miles, break in, dings, added delivery time. I did ED to drive MY car in Germany. Go rent a BMW in Europe if that's all you care about it.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Norm37 said:


> ***65279;In a way kind of nice having an x-drive vehicle now that its winter. No need to rent winter tires for the 335i.
> 
> I remember another poster who found out about damage the day he went to pick up his car. What a let down that was for him. He also got a loaner and said they where very apologetic.
> 
> ...


Depending on the weather and where you want to go you may still need winter tires.


----------



## rikwynn (Feb 6, 2007)

*3s are not all produced in Munich*

Your facts are wrong. All 3 series are not produced across the street from the Welt. Coupes and all Ms are produced in Regensburg about an hour away from Munich.



csecard said:


> After you take the factory tour you're going to ask the same question that I have. "How could it get damaged that bad on the way to the Welt?" The 3 series are all produced at the site where the Welt is, so it didn't fall off of a truck.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

rikwynn said:


> Your facts are wrong. All 3 series are not produced across the street from the Welt. Coupes and all Ms are produced in Regensburg about an hour away from Munich.


That is what they told us on the Munich BMW tour.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dalekressin said:


> That is what they told us on the Munich BMW tour.


I would doubt the guide said that - perhaps that is what you THOUGHT they said (as in the guide saying "The 3er Series is built in Munich" and you hear "All 3er Series are built in Munich"). It would be too basic an error and the guides are not only trained in what is built but they see the cars there every day.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

JSpira said:


> I would doubt the guide said that - perhaps that is what you THOUGHT they said (as in the guide saying "The 3er Series is built in Munich" and you hear "All 3er Series are built in Munich"). It would be too basic an error and the guides are not only trained in what is built but they see the cars there every day.


I have a possible explanation, related to a slight mis-translation. The last time we went to Regensburg it was by train, which passes the entrance to the BMW plant there. I should have taken a photo of the large billboard so you could have read the German for us. I pointed it out to my son and said "I don't think that is correct." I had translated the German to say "All 3-series cars are now built here in Regensburg." But we read it again and decided what it actually said was closer to "We now build all versions of the three-series here in Regensburg." This made sense as there were pix of the sedan, coupe, convertible, and wagon along with the text. Possibly there is a similar translation problem about what is assembled in Munich.


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

rmorin49 said:


> Depending on the weather and where you want to go you may still need winter tires.


I agree you would probably need winter tires. It is the winter season. I just assumed that BMW would have had winter tires installed on all their loaner cars. I could be wrong.:dunno: I know I should never assume.

To the OP. It might be best to double check and make sure the loaner has winter tires.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

*"This is what I heard you say."*



JSpira said:


> I would doubt the guide said that - perhaps that is what you THOUGHT they said (as in the guide saying "The 3er Series is built in Munich" and you hear "All 3er Series are built in Munich"). *It would be too basic an error and the guides are not only trained in what is built but they see the cars there every day.*


"WE NEVER make mistakes! It just you Americans who do not understand!" :angel:

I suppose JSpira's comment is a likely explanation. One thing I have learned in a long career is to repeat what I thought someone said about a important point to make sure we both understood the message (including instructions from Air Traffic Control whilst flying). :thumbup:

Actually, my car could be built in Indonesia for all I care as long as it had BMW quality and performance and was there for pickup. 

Cheers


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Beenthere said:


> M FUNF-
> 
> Not sure if you're responding to my post or not but as I said BMW NA can help resolve any questions on the OP's unusual situation. All ED's that I've seen the warranty starts when you sign the papwerwork in Germany to accept delivery, even if you never physically drive the car and it goes straight to the port for shipment to the U.S.


But he will not be taking delivery. He will take delivery when the car he is buying arrives in the US. They may not even have a real VIN for him when he is at the Welt, so they are giving him a loaner. If he took delivery and had it flat bedded to Harms then that would be his "in service" date and the beginning of the warranty. He will not be able to do the final acceptance of the car until there is a car. Does it make sense that the warranty is running before the car is built?:dunno:


----------

